# Moving back ???



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

I hope some of you good people would be kind enough to tell me ...if this is a bad idea.....going back after nine years.

I am UK retired expat living in Asia and left Cyprus in 2004 sold my property there and moved East.

I tried to weigh up the pros and cons with going back to UK or back to Larnaca.
I am a widow now and would look to rent .I have two small dogs who have travelled with me from Cyprus so they would be returning back home..lol

I really just need to be sure that its safe for a single woman and also still as friendly and there are places to meet up with others as being here in Thailand is a nightmare for a single European woman.

I have contacted some real estate agents about rentals....so far no reply...I am also waiting on quotes for the dogs transportation.

Thank you in advance for any information.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

1Kate1 said:


> I hope some of you good people would be kind enough to tell me ...if this is a bad idea.....going back after nine years.
> 
> I am UK retired expat living in Asia and left Cyprus in 2004 sold my property there and moved East.
> 
> ...


You need Jasmine and Jonnie (A Place in the Sun Home or Away!)


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

Thank SWJ for your reply ...I don't believe a TV program is what I need...I am looking for people who can give information which is based on the day to day living presently in Cyprus...preferably Oroklini.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Kate, welcome to the forum.
I can never understand why so manyagents ignore emails. Rental agents often only seem interesrted in people who already here. Maybe its because they are so busy these days as most people want to rent rather than buy.
I don't know whether anyone can give you details of good rental agents in Larnaca as the majority of members of this forum live in the Paphos area.

As for how safe Cyprus is for single woman these days, I know several single women as well as women whose husbands work offshore or in the Middle East and are alone most of the time. They go out a lot and never have any problems.
Paphos has a large expat community with many clubs where it is easy to socialise and make friends.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have but also take some time to read some of the threads on the forum as you will get a lot of information from them.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Veronica
Thanks for your reply. Looks like I will not have any worries being on my own....that will make all the difference as here its not safe. I looked at Larnaca as that is where I lived before but honestly I know Paphos just as well so maybe I should consider looking there also. My dogs are my main concern.......I am trying to establish if blood tests will be required as they are returning from a third country not EU I have emailed a contact I think is a Gov vet from one of the threads here so I will keep at it.......living costs are what I would like to know about..I know electric is expensive...it is here with the air con......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes electricty is expensive especially if you use air conditioning a lot. To be honest we have it but never ever use it preferring fans as air con is not healthy.
I beleive the humidity is not as high here as in Thailand so fans are often all you need.
As for the dogs, have you contacted Paphiakos, I know they organise a lot of transportation for dgos from Cyprus to other countries so they probably also do it the other way. They are an amimal charity and also have a vets surgery so they would probably be able to tell you what you need to know.

Here is a link to their site 

cyprusanimalwelfare.org


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

1Kate1 said:


> Thank SWJ for your reply ...I don't believe a TV program is what I need...I am looking for people who can give information which is based on the day to day living presently in Cyprus...preferably Oroklini.


I was only joking - the questions asked are identical to those asked on the show


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Simon

Apologies.....

I don't see the show here and when I looked at the site it did seem a bit odd......


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Veronica,

Thanks for the link on the dogs I will mail them...I had picked up on a site BARC they are I believe an airport collection service operated by the British Forces......has anyone used them ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

1Kate1 said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> Thanks for the link on the dogs I will mail them...I had picked up on a site BARC they are I believe an airport collection service operated by the British Forces......has anyone used them ??


BARC do a lot, they also have some boarding kennels and a shelter. 


Anders


----------



## 1Kate1 (May 28, 2013)

I thought I may need to use BARC I would use an agent here not sure what would happen on arrival as the dogs would probably travel without me which again I don't like the thought of as I have always been on the same flight as them in the past.


----------

